
Show HN: Track when and what you play on Steam - eat_veggies
https://steametrics.us/
======
eat_veggies
I would link my own profile but I don't play enough to have interesting data,
so here is a friend's profile:

[https://steametrics.us/profiles/76561198074712603](https://steametrics.us/profiles/76561198074712603)

